# loans for ivf



## HOPEx (Sep 7, 2010)

Hi everyone x x i just wondered if anyone is in the same situation and was wondering if you can give me some advice?  This might sound a really stupid question and i no im looking ahead, but at the mo im loosing weight so we will hopefully qualify for ivf on nhs. Both our credit ratings are rubbish due to my other half being made redundant 4 times ! !and if the first round of ivf didnt work wr havent got a hope in hell of getting a loan! Sounds stupid but can you get a loan with the fertility clinic? Or anyone no anywhere we could go to get some help with this? Any advice would be greatly appreciated x x


----------



## always (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi 
We have found the best way is to get an interest free credit card, there are so many around now with interest free for a year and then when that runs out we get a new one and transfer the balance. It is not ideal, but saves paying lots of interest.
Wishing you lots of luck xx


----------



## loobylou713 (May 8, 2005)

Only problem is you can't get a credit card with a bad credit rating.

linda


----------

